# Removing cargo area trim - Nissan quest 2006



## mythic01 (Dec 13, 2019)

Hey folks
I need to remove the rear trim from my 2006 quest in order to replace a fuel door actuator.
Is anyone here familiar on how to do this removal without breaking the plastic paneling?
Here are photos of the paneling I need to remove:


http://imgur.com/a/EGjXZ8L


Thanks guys


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

You posted this in the Hardbody truck section. The D21 Hardbody was built from 1986.5 to 1997.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

jp2code said:


> You posted this in the Hardbody truck section. The D21 Hardbody was built from 1986.5 to 1997.


Even though "Quest" is listed under the "Truck and SUV" group title, there is no sub-category for the Quest, something I suggested we have a long time ago.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

mythic01 said:


> Hey folks
> I need to remove the rear trim from my 2006 quest in order to replace a fuel door actuator.
> Is anyone here familiar on how to do this removal without breaking the plastic paneling?
> Here are photos of the paneling I need to remove:
> ...


I haven't work on many of those particular Quests as I retired from Nissan in 2003, but there I might be able to assist you some. Those round knobs with the indentations on it (used for holding the cargo net) screw off, although sometimes they can be a bit stubborn! The cover on the end of the seat belt will pull up and expose a bolt that will need to be removed, probably 14MM or 17MM. To the left of the seat belt, is that swing arm; the round cap will pop off by using a small, flat-blade screwdriver to expose a bolt to be removed. With the metal latch loop, I would suspect the plastic cover would pop off and expose some 10MM head bolts to remove it, if necessary. The rest of the panel is likely just held on with plastic clips, in which an interior panel tool can be used to pry the edge of the panel up to release the clips. Take your time and don't force anything that seems to be requiring more force than you would assume. If you need any more info, there might be some help found in the factory service manual for your vehicle. NICO Club's web site has free, online FSM's for Nissans.


----------

